# My first segmentation



## Woodmagnet (21 Mar 2007)

[/img]

I made this for my mother for Mothers Day, the flower was re-cycled from an old bread bin and the wood is rubberwood(whatever that is, but that's what it said when my good wife bought it.)The plate was made from an old chopping board, i've no idea what the wood is.


----------



## chrispuzzle (22 Mar 2007)

Looks really nice pitbull. Bet your mum's pleased!

Rubberwood is, believe it or not, wood from the rubber tree. It is a hard wood that's used a lot in modern furniture as a substitute for less eco-friendly woods.

Chris


----------



## Gill (22 Mar 2007)

Simple, yet effective - I bet your mother was delighted  .

Rounding the edges on the motif makes all the difference with this sort of work, if you ask me. It's time consuming but, as your picture shows, it's very much worth the trouble.

Gill


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2007)

looks fantastic, how is the rounding over done?


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Mar 2007)

Thanks all for the comments, i used a cheap multi tool(dremel type) with small drum sanders for the rounding over Wizer. :wink:


----------



## BobD (22 Mar 2007)

Over in the states, they refer to rubber wood as jelutong, and it is very popular among carvers. The only problem is that once in a while you run into "latex pockets" or veins where the rubber-sap pooled.

I've also heard of people having an adverse reaction to the wood and sawdust...especially those with a latex allergy.

Bob


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the info Bob, i did'nt know that  , you learn something new every day  , "and i used some exotic wood called Jelutong" sounds better than saying "Rubberwood". LOL. :lol:


----------



## Taffy Turner (23 Mar 2007)

Kevin,

Very nice indeed - combines my two favourite forms of woodwork - turning and scrollsawing - what's not to like!  

Regards

Gary


----------

